# Goat with goat polio



## goatsaplenty (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have a goat down with polio and have been treating her for 2 weeks now. The major symptoms have all but gone but she remains in a state of little motor control even with the B1 treatment. Anyone go through this and how can I speed up her recovery? Will more B1 help treat the motor control of my goat. She is three years old and otherwise in great shape. She is taking food drenched, liquids , some hay as long as I put it to her mouth and some grain also. Still favoring her right side and wants to lay that way with head hauled to the right. Thanks ahead of time for all and any input.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you treated with Pen G just in case there is a Listeria bug causing the symptoms?


----------



## goatsaplenty (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, initially she had Listeriosis, then developed the Polio right behind that. She was on massive doses of Pen-g and B1 along with B100 Complex. Just can't seem to get her to bounce past this point. Trying even larger doses of the B100 COMPLEX today. She seems to wince in spasms of pain cycling every 2-5 minutes, and it seems abdominal, although i can't be sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you still going every 6 hours with it?

Also have you given her any banamine or Dex both RX?

Also give her probiotics.

Is she eating and drinking on her own?


----------



## goatsaplenty (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes every six hours, although I have been able to take her mostly off the antibiotics, pain has really dropped off last 24 hours. I don't have any pain meds as you described, without a vet visit they won't prescribe it, but any suggestions on over the counter meds would be appreciated. I had her on fairly high dose of aspirin but dropped it as I believe it contributed to the pain. Biggest problem now is motor control and that is in the brain. I'm told only time and massive doses of B1 will help this. Has been almost three weeks now and she willingly takes all that is offered liquid and dry, as for eating entirely on her own no as she is still very much immobilised by the polio, although she has begun to lift her head and change position herself and her legs all but one are functioning also as she also moves around to get comfortable. The one leg I exercise regularly. I need to get her in a sling a bit a day and work with her. She is definitely perkier this morning after the increase of vitamin B1 AND B 100 COMPLEX, any and all advice is welcome as I never had one this bad make it this far before, I'm told survival rate is around 30%, but if she doesn't give up as long as I can I won't give up. O, she is on large amounts of probiotics also, and an occasional sip of my french vanilla coffee which she seems really fond of.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need banamine or dex. It would be worth it if you could get a bottle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, get her up in a sling, her legs will go to sleep making it harder for her to try to stand on her own, if she can't get up.

Massage her rumen(left side) as well. So her rumen won't shutdown, from not being able to get around. No grain.

If she isn't getting enough to eat and swallows with no issue, get alfalfa pellets and make a water/ pellet slurry for her. Feed her from a big syringe or turkey baster, very slowly at the back corner of her mouth. A little bit at a time. Make a new batch each time. Doesn't have to be a lot. 

Make sure she keeps upright, you do not want her on her side.

If it is cold weather, keep her warm.

She must not get dehydrated, make sure she gets electrolytes or plenty of water.

She needs Banamine or Dex because of brain swelling involved, it isn't for pain. Aspirin will not do it. She can't get better without it. So you will either have to get a vet to look at her or if you have a breeder friend near, who you can get some from. This is crucial. 

Try to go every 4 hours with the vitamin B1 AND B 100 COMPLEX and see if that helps. Increasing the dosage is good to do as well, especially being 3 weeks in with Polio.


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Oct 30, 2012)

You can get Banamine without RX at HorsePrerace.com. I know it is a compounding pharm, so no guarantees that it is the exact same as the vet brand, but it it's better than going without. Sounds like she really needs something for the swelling...


----------



## goatsaplenty (Nov 30, 2015)

I was able to get the Dex, and she has of now had 2 dose's. The difference is remarkable, and is showing many signs of recovery including a large appitite for hay. Thanks for putting me on to these drugs, i knew there had to be something else. Crazy 2 weeks ago i talked to a vet i respected and i guess for the most part still do, but he told me she would not survive another day let alone two weeks more and he said no chance for recovery as she was down for a week. I had already been throug this with three of my own, this girl is from another farm, but mine now. I lost my first one from pure ignorence and the next two i caught before they went down and started the heavy treatment. They did get to circleing and drooling but in 2 weeks were fully recouperated. Makes me wonder some vets where they learn this stuff and a backyard farmer as myself can look for help from fellow farmers and the combined knowlege is more vauable than what a trained professional has told me. She isn't out of the woods yet but i pray she fully recupes so i can parade her in the vets office and ask where i should bury her,lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad you were able to get Dex and she is improving, prayers sent for a full recovery.
Without you, she would not survive at all, thanks to you and asking for help, on top of your vets opinions, she is now showing improvement because of your determination and love. Bless you for that. 
Dex does help, keep up the good work. And yes, it is sad, most vets do not know about goat issues.


----------



## goatsaplenty (Nov 30, 2015)

I also acquired the Banamine yesterday, Saturday, so was suggested to me to switch her to that as it is better. Question, do I switch midstream into treatment or keep the dex going? If I keep the dex going do I start to taper immediately dropping a cc per day till I hit 0 or keep her on the higher dose for a while. Personally I can't see switching her if the Dex is working and it is more improvement last evening again. Eating lots of hay now finally able to tilt that head into a bowl of water and a little grain and I mean little so she doesn't feel left out when I feed the others their ration. It's funny how she knows what i'm feeding and actually when she knows its grain bleets for it.


----------



## goatsaplenty (Nov 30, 2015)

I also have been able to get the Banamine. The person that supplied me this said I should switch from DEX to the Banamine as it is better. Here's the thing should I switch in mid-stream as she is progressing on the Dex? She is eating hay now on her own although feebly and water electrolytes on her own as long as placed in front of her. Now the Dex, I have the 15-gram packs and I split that in half once a day so far three days, first day I gave it half morning half at night and now every 24 hours. The once a day dose works out to about 5-6 ml of Dex per dose. She is 130 lbs. From what I've read you should taper off gradual,l in this case, a cc a day till I reach 0, by then she should be over it, just need to recoup her motor skills, walking standing etc. What is your take on this toth boer goats? Thanks for all your great help so far, has been her turning point.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

One thing about Dex it isn't as hard on their gut like banamine is for long period uses.

Dexamethasone dosage is 5 to 6 cc per 100 lbs, IM, decreasing amounts daily. A 100 lb goat, dosage is 6 cc IM first day, 5 cc second day, 4 cc third day , 3 cc Fourth, 2 cc Five, one cc Day Six, nothing on Day Seven. If the goat is over 100lbs, drop dosage daily in increments of 2 or 3 cc's. A 200lb goat, 12 cc first day, 10 cc day Two, 8 cc day Three, 6 cc day Four, 4 cc Day Five, 2 cc Day Six, nothing on Day Seven. Dexamethasone should be tapered off rather than quit abruptly. Dexamethasone can cause a doe to slip a kid if preggo. The possibility is there. 
Do not use on young kids 6 months or less except under the direction of my veterinarian.


----------



## goatsaplenty (Nov 30, 2015)

:tears: Sadly Penny lost her fight for life after contracting Pneumonia. It wasn't in the cards for her to live, to many complications and the right treatment too late. The vets here must know that Dex works for this but refuse to acknowledge it value. I still believe if i had of started Dex in her first couple days of polio/Listerious she would still be here. Her immune system was far too weak to handle it all so she passed. I learned a lot and now have a strong basis point if it ever strikes again, not to mention all the proper drugs accept the injectable thiamine. Thiamin pills work as well not as fast but will do the job. Thanks for your help she will be missed RIP PENNY.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sorry : (


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

So sad, you did your best! I have made notes if I ever encounter such a situation, I do appreciate you sharing the info...sorry for your loss!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. You fought so hard for her and she tried too.

You are very correct, the earliest all treatments are started the better the chances for a quicker recovery. To lesson the chance for later complications.
Polio/listeria is a bad thing to go through for both animal and human. You have to give yourself tons of credit. I highly respect and commend you for trying to save her. It takes a lot. God bless and prayers for the family in this sad time.


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss....Your effort was amazing and valiant. I lost one of my favorites this year to Listeriosis, and I wasn't able to sustain her for as long as you did yours. You definitely did right by her with your efforts.


----------

